# Wellness wet cat food recall



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Not sure if any one here uses Wellness wet cat food, but thought I'd pass this along any way. 

We got notice at work today that the WellPet company issued a voluntary recall of all Wellness brand canned cat food (All sizes and flavors) with the best by dates of 14 April 2013 thru 30 Sept 2013 and Canned cat food Chicken and Herring flavor (all sizes) with the best by dates 10 Nov 2013 or 17 Nov 2013.

The reason for the recall was due to a lack of B1 in some batches of food. Animals who eat this diet as a staple may experience Thiamine deficiency. (Sorry if I spelled that wrong.) The company urges any one with cans in this date range to either return them to the place they were purchased, or log on to the companies web site and contact them.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for posting this  I got an e-mail about it. I checked all my cans, luckily none of them were bad but I wonder if previous ones I had were. :/


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

leaveittoweaver said:


> Thanks for posting this  I got an e-mail about it. I checked all my cans, luckily none of them were bad but I wonder if previous ones I had were. :/


Even if they were I doubt I'd worry about it too much. The only way this would effect your pet is if Wellness wet cat food was his only diet. If he only eats it as a snack or add on, then they're probably getting their B1 somewhere else. So no biggie.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! My hedgie eats two different kinds of Wellness in addition to a third and different brand. I was just about to buy a new bag this weekend, but I will be sure to check the dates first!


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Should have posted, but if any one feeds Wellness dry food, don't worry! Dry food is unaffected.  It's just the canned food. All kinds and sizes, but just the cans.  

I tried mixing Wellness dry in with Widget's food mix when I got him. Little bugger ate right around those pieces! :roll:


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

My cat eats it as his sole food :/


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

leaveittoweaver said:


> My cat eats it as his sole food :/


Rutro  I'd say keep an eye on him. We had a lot of cans left over when we cleaned all the recalls off the shelf. So there's a good chance he didn't get any. The memo we received said to look out for lack of appetite, lethargy, vomiting, and neurological problems. Fortunately, if caught early, thiamine deficiency is easy to fix. If you see him acting funny, just get to the vet!


----------

